# Pacific Northwest Fall Rally 2008-changes



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hello All! Just an FYI that I am working on the when and where for the fall rally. If the Rally God's are with me , I'll post something in next few days before we leave for Memorial Weekend. If not, rest assured it IS being worked on! I have a few places in the workings







with input from my staff








In the meantime, a theme is needed! Something that would be different is a sports theme. Don't know that there are many sports dishes per say but you could adorn your Outback, SOB, selves, children, pets with your favorite team no matter what sport. Just a thought







.

Add your ideas!


----------



## Y-Guy

Its College Football season you know... if its the weekend of Sat, Sep 27 then the Y-Guy's will be out... that's Duck-Cougar weekend at Pullman. Weekends before/after would work better for us







That same weekend the Beavers will be taking on the University of Spoiled Children at Bean Dip Bowl... Does Jim have season tickets?


----------



## jasonrebecca

Looking forward to possibly making our first Rally!

Sports theme sounds good, the DW makes a killer Tailgater Chili.


----------



## BlueWedge

Not much into sports but we have a lot of PBR stuff so we could decorate appropriately.

Sports theme would leave the potluck wide open. I like it.

Set a place a time and we will try and make it.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Looking forward to hearing when and where it will be. If not too far of a drive, we will try to come. We have something planned Sept. 12-14. but so far I don't think Vic has made any other reservations for Sept. I'm sure he will soon though, as he is starting to think in that direction. I will keep checking.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Ok everyone , here is the scoop:

I am currently weighing heavily on MossyRock http://www.ci.tacoma.wa.us/power/parksandp...syrock_park.htm

for Sept 26,27,28 but several times today I have run into the same situation. To reserve spaces ( let's say 10 as an example) I will have to give them 10 different names and addresses. I can pay on my credit card ( no problem). I will pay $25 for first night for each space and a one time fee of $7 for the group. Any spaces that are not confirmed with 8 days of the rally will be refunded to me minus $7 FOR EACH SITE. Any cancellations 7 days or less are charged 2 full nights and any delays are one full night.

So as it stands, I am happy to reserve at least 10 asap if I can get close to 10 commitments and plz pm me with your name, address, phone. If I get more than 10 responses, I 'll get more space but I need to do this asap







while spaces are available.

If you have email addresses for anyone not online or can call anyone-great! let's see if we can pull this together. We will be reserving in the Bird's Eye at this point. I was told by another forum member that the group site isn't that good. 
Please let me know! my email is [email protected] cell is 509-947-9917 if you need either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Its College Football season you know... if its the weekend of Sat, Sep 27 then the Y-Guy's will be out... that's Duck-Cougar weekend at Pullman. Weekends before/after would work better for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same weekend the Beavers will be taking on the University of Spoiled Children at Bean Dip Bowl... Does Jim have season tickets?


Love that "University of Spoiled Children" comment...







For once we agree on a football topic.

No season tickets, but we should have them. DW was Cheerleader for 2 years at OSU (Yep...I married the cheerleader...eat your heart out!!) and therefore she qualifies (as a Letterman) for 50% off the normal price.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Looks like a nice place. We won't be able to make this one though. Sorry - Duck football game 2 hours from us - gotta go to Pullman!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll be in Moscow that weekend (and the next)


----------



## WACOUGAR

I will talk to Vic and get back to you. I know we don't have plans for that weekend and that is not that far of a drive.

Thanks for taking the wheel on this one.

Kelly


----------



## WeRdryNow

Mossyrock is one of our favorite places to camp - - so if you have any questions, just let me know. We come from the Portland/Vancouver area and its a quick jaunt up 1-5 with the ability to avoid the heavy Portland traffic, so we usually hit Mossyrock and the surrounding campgrounds at least 3 or 4 times through the summer. Its got a great park-like feel with grass, trees and open areas for lawn games.

Although we've never camped in the group area, it seems more like a gravel parking lot surrounded by grass with a large shelter on one side. The rest of the park is more desireable and the WA State website for will have a link with a picture of each campsite so you can get a better idea. (choose the site then within the description there is a link)

The Bird's Eye loop is a large, open area surrounded by trees and up atop a long hill with a view of Riffe Lake. Sites are spacious - - but pretty open to each other. I believe all are water/electric hookups. It is a good distance away from the water - - swimming area, boat launch, general store, and kids park - - not just a convenient stroll.

My favorite is the main campground on the lake side in one of the pull through sites - - not all are hookups so be mindful when picking your site. The other sites are certainly nice as well. It is a great area for multiple families to be near each other.

I'll have to check with the DH and get him to clear the schedule for the end of Sept so hopefully we can join you.









Cindy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

and hope you can make the rally! we may not be near the play equipment this time but it'll be good exercise for us to walk the kids to it








The man at the park told me we can move all of our picnic table together in any way we want as long as we put them back







. He also said typically September is pretty good weather!


----------



## jozway

Sites 16-36 in the main campground are the best. The birds eye is not as good in my opinion







. The cascade loop would even be more desirable than the birds eye. I think everyone will just love this campgroud.
Joe


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi All!

There is a strong possibility that we will have to change the date to mid September, please hang in there. We are working on this, alot of hours on the internet and phone. The concern is having enough spaces together with enough length in each space to accomodate our rigs and trailers. This is a project we should have conquered long before now!








If anyone wants to step up for the Spring rally, now would BE A REALLY GOOD TIME TO START THAT!









My secret aides







and I are working on this. I know everyone "really wants or needs to know" the date and I apologize for the delay.

Did I mention if anyone wants to organize the spring rally, now would be a good time to start working on it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Personally and selfishly....I'm happy the date might move. That gives me a better chance of being able to attend.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Personally and selfishly....I'm happy the date might move.


Ditto!

Say Jim... 1st Pre-Season bowl has the Beavs vs. Nevada going to the Hawaii Bowl, Ducks vs. Texas to the Holiday Bowl... made reservations yet?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hello all and thanks for being patient but it's gonna be worth it! my sister just arrived from Lewiston and we are busy most of tomorrow but I think I know what I am going to do. I will make a call tomorrow in between all this that is going on and try to get something solid before the weekend is over.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

HERE IT IS! PLEASE READ CAREFULLY....
RALLY SEPT 12-14

The place is http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/ 50 miles east of Portland. CLick on the red circles on the campground to see what it is like, also watcht he short video. I kept holding out hoping we could get the section by the building for our potluck but another rally has it taken. So the owner Leroy, who by the way is the kindest person, worked with me and we came up with alternative. This park is very woodsy so you are going to feel like you are really camping! We won't be side by side by side like Toppenish, you'll have elbow room and private space but can walk to see each other easily.
Due to some of the spots being a little tighter, Leroy will put you in spots according to your trailer size. As you get placed per Leroy, plz pm me and I'll post who is in what space. MOST of the spots will have water, elec, and sewer, a couple may not have sewer. There are showers at the campground, so really , it's no big deal. We can bring our gray water portable for anyone who may not have sewer and needs to empty grey water. Park has Wifi.
Spaces assigned to us (myself and my friends) are 30 and 31. The other spaces he is holding for us until JUNE 6th are 26 27 28 29 32 33 34 35 37 39 40 41 42 43 . However- I am paying for space 33 to remain open as our gathering place and Leroy, bless his heart, is giving us space 32 in case someone needs it for parking and there is other parking at the campground per Leroy. We can put all the tables or pop up shelter( does anyone have one?) or whatever we can fit in space 33 and he will provide more tables if needed. Space 33 is the Official Outback Gathering Eating Drinking Socializing Spot! If we get rained out, then whoever draws short straw gets everyone in their trailer for the potluck!







Each spot also has a fire ring.
Sorry that the date and place had to change, but we just waited too long.

So who's organizing the spring rally? I'd be happy to do it too but it'll be done soon, VERY soon!

Call Leroy & get your place established. He charges I think he said $25 a night.

*GET YOUR SPOT BY JUNE 6TH!!!!* He'll hold these until then for us, a very generous offer by him. If we need more, and everyone calls asap, he can assign more spots. TELL HIM OUTBACKERS AND TAWNYA MARQUETTE. IF YOU GET ANSWERING MACHINE, LEAVE HIM NUMBER WHERE HE IS MOSTLY LIKELY TO REACH YOU, INCLUDING CELL NUMBERS. He is busy with the park but will return your call as soon as he comes back into office. I prefer we talk to Leroy instead of his wife if possible, he has a better grip on where to put people I think.
Please understand he needs to place us ,not us pick who we want to be by or what spot we want. However, the biggest spots (like for Crismons and their LROW







)he has 40,41,42,43 for the biggies!
Hope we have a good turn out!

*AS OF JUNE 8 WE HAVE 13 ( GLAD YOU CAN JOIN US THUNDER!). HOWEVER, 13 IS NOT A LUCKY NUMBER







! WE NEED AT LEAST ONE MORE!







*

THIS IS THE POST I WILL USE WHEN ADDING PEOPLE AND SITES, ETC
*SITE......NAME.....ADULTS/KIDS....................FOOD*
*
26* Timber *2/0 *To Be Determined CANCELLED








*27 *Mv945 *2**/3? *To Be Determined CANCELLED









*26 is open*
*27 is* *no longer* *open. 
**38 is open*

*28* Doxiedoglover *2/1?* Crockpot Lil Smokies, 7 Layer Dip /w Chips








*29* Bluewedge *2/0 *A Brisket of Bear








*31 *Thunder *?/? *To Be Determined
*32* EXTRA PARKING IF NEEDED
*33 *GATHERING SITE
*37* LarryTheOutback *2/3 *Chili/ Cornbread








*38 *4HDinaOB *2/2 *To Be Determined *CANCELLED







*
*39* Oregon Camper *2**/2? *Chicken Skewers and Cupcakes







AND Duck Chow Mein, Duck Bill Soup , Sweet- n -Sour 
Duck Legs
*40 *Y-Guy *2/2?* Potato Salad and Hamburger Bean Soup







AND Beaver Tail Stew, BBQ Beaver Legs, Beaver Pie A La Mode
*41* PDX_Doug *2/2* Koolaid







and Mac-n-Cheese








*42* Jnk36Jnk *2?**/? *







chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with
*43 *Crismon4 *2/2 *Green Salad & Brownies







and Gordon's Checkbook For A New Class A


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> HERE IT IS! PLEASE READ CAREFULLY....
> 
> The place is http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/ 50 miles east of Portland. CLick on the red circles on the campground to see what it is like, also watcht he short video. I kept holding out hoping we could get the section by the building for our potluck but anothe rally has it take. So the owner Leroy who by the way is the kindest person, worked with me and we came up with alternative. This park is very woodsy so you are going to feel like you are really camping! We won't be side by side by side like Toppenish, you'll have elbow and private space but can walk to see each other easily.
> Due to some of the spots being a little tighter, Leroy will put you in spots according to your trailer size. As you get placed per Leroy, plz pm me and I'll get a map of who is where going! MOST of the spots will have water, elec, and sewer, a couple may not have sewer. There are showers at the campground, so really , it's no big deal. We can bring our gray water portable for anyone who may not have sewer and needs to empty grey water. Park has Wifi.
> Spaces assigned to us myself and my friends are 30 and 31. The other spaces he is holding for us until JUNE 6th are 26 27 28 29 32 33 34 35 37 39 40 41 42 43 . However- I am paying for space 33 to remain open as our gathering place and Leroy, bless his heart, is giving us space 32 in case someone needs it for parking. We can put all the tables or pop up shelter or whatever we can fit in there. That's the Office Outback Gathering Eating Drinking Socializing Spot! If we get rained out, then whoever draws short straw gets everyone in their trailer for the potluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each spot also has a fire ring.
> Sorry that the date and place had to change, but we just waited too long.
> So who's organzing the spring rally? I'd be happy to do it too but it'll be done soon, VERY soon!
> So, call Leroy, get your place established. He charges I think $25 a night.
> GET YOUR SPOT BY JUNE 6TH!!!! He'll hold these until then. If we need more, and everyone calls asap, he can assign more spots.
> Please understand he needs to place us not us pick who we want to be by or what spot we want. However, the biggest spots like for Crismons and their LROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has 40,41,42,43 for you biggies!
> Hope we have a good turn out!


So when's the new date? Looks like a nice park.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> So when's the new date? Looks like a nice park.


x2...???


----------



## PDX_Doug

The weekend is September 12-14.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I just tried calling and of course they are not answering!!! So I e-mailed them. Hopefully I will have a site to report in the next day or so. You are right Doxie about starting to think about the spring rally. It should be a special rally because I believe it will be our tenth. Jodi


----------



## WACOUGAR

Unfortunately, we already have reservations at our favorite state park on Whidbey Island that weekend. Not to mention, that would just be too much of a drive for a weekend for us. We will try to do the Spring Rally though. Hope ya'll have a great time!!!!









Kelly and Vic


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> HERE IT IS! PLEASE READ CAREFULLY....
> 
> The place is http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/ 50 miles east of Portland. CLick on the red circles on the campground to see what it is like, also watcht he short video. I kept holding out hoping we could get the section by the building for our potluck but anothe rally has it take. So the owner Leroy who by the way is the kindest person, worked with me and we came up with alternative. This park is very woodsy so you are going to feel like you are really camping! We won't be side by side by side like Toppenish, you'll have elbow and private space but can walk to see each other easily.
> Due to some of the spots being a little tighter, Leroy will put you in spots according to your trailer size. As you get placed per Leroy, plz pm me and I'll get a map of who is where going! MOST of the spots will have water, elec, and sewer, a couple may not have sewer. There are showers at the campground, so really , it's no big deal. We can bring our gray water portable for anyone who may not have sewer and needs to empty grey water. Park has Wifi.
> Spaces assigned to us myself and my friends are 30 and 31. The other spaces he is holding for us until JUNE 6th are 26 27 28 29 32 33 34 35 37 39 40 41 42 43 . However- I am paying for space 33 to remain open as our gathering place and Leroy, bless his heart, is giving us space 32 in case someone needs it for parking. We can put all the tables or pop up shelter or whatever we can fit in there. That's the Office Outback Gathering Eating Drinking Socializing Spot! If we get rained out, then whoever draws short straw gets everyone in their trailer for the potluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each spot also has a fire ring.
> Sorry that the date and place had to change, but we just waited too long.
> So who's organzing the spring rally? I'd be happy to do it too but it'll be done soon, VERY soon!
> So, call Leroy, get your place established. He charges I think $25 a night.
> GET YOUR SPOT BY JUNE 6TH!!!! He'll hold these until then. If we need more, and everyone calls asap, he can assign more spots.
> Please understand he needs to place us not us pick who we want to be by or what spot we want. However, the biggest spots like for Crismons and their LROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has 40,41,42,43 for you biggies!
> Hope we have a good turn out!


So when's the new date? Looks like a nice park.

[/quote]
Sorry, was posting hastily in a house full of children







for a birthday party. I had typos too. Sheesh, and I hadn't even had a drink...................yet


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> The weekend is September 12-14.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


thanks Doug and thanks for talking to me on the phone today!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, I just tried calling and of course they are not answering!!! So I e-mailed them. Hopefully I will have a site to report in the next day or so. You are right Doxie about starting to think about the spring rally. It should be a special rally because I believe it will be our tenth. Jodi


be sure to leave a message on the phone for him!








So are you doing the spring rally?


----------



## Crismon4

Yea!!! We're in









31 Doxiedoglover 2/? Crockpot Lil Smokies and Cornbread
30 Dave & Patti 2/0 ? 
43 Crismon4 2/2 ? (a dish to be named later







)

Leroy was sooo nice and VERY patient with all of my questions.....we're looking forward to this for sure....and a HUGE thank-you to Doxie for getting this setup. We'll plan on bringing our E-Z-Up shelter to setup in space 33 for the gathering & the now infamous propane heater....just in case







!

Just Google-mapped it......44.4 miles from our house (1 hr 9 min).....thanks again Doxie


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, we are registered for space 42, next door to Crismon's. Looking forward to it. Dean & Jodi
PS. Doxie - we kind of stepped back from volunteering to spearhead a rally because we have become SOB members. We didn't want to infringe on actual Outbacker owners


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, we are registered for space 42, next door to Crismon's. Looking forward to it. Dean & Jodi
> PS. Doxie - we kind of stepped back from volunteering to spearhead a rally because we have become SOB members. We didn't want to infringe on actual Outbacker owners


Infringe! Infringe!


----------



## Crismon4

.....Oh Tawnya.....Your Inbox is full...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .....Oh Tawnya.....Your Inbox is full...


woops! fixed!


----------



## timber

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .....Oh Tawnya.....Your Inbox is full...


woops! fixed!
[/quote]

We're in 26 (and possibly 22 if there's a cancellation). 2/0. Dish - TBD.


----------



## mv945

For now, we are in! Leroy put us in 27.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We are in!! Yea!

I have to wait until Thursday to get a spot...unless some kind sole (wink - wink) can get me a spot before then.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim I have a call in to get 2 sites, I'll give him the details for you.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim I have a call in to get 2 sites, I'll give him the details for you.
> 
> Steve


Thanks!! I had a 10 min break so I called Leroy as well , but was only able to leave a message.


----------



## Crismon4

Y-Guy said:


> Jim I have a call in to get 2 sites, I'll give him the details for you.
> 
> Steve


......Yea!!! Robert & Jesse will be S-O-O-O-O happy that Trevor/Justin & Scott/Sean will be there







.....oh yeah, we're happy too!


----------



## Y-Guy

Well the Y-Guy's will be in site 40 and the Oregon_Campers will be in site 39. He said 39 would be easy to get in with a trailer.

Jim when you have the time call Leroy and confirm the location and he'll need your address, the site is held for you though. He said he'll try to call you as well, but I told him you weren't around much till Thursday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

oh Dooouuggg! come out come out wherever you are! you ARE invited ya know!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh Dooouuggg! come out come out wherever you are! you ARE invited ya know!


I'm trying! So far have only managed to reach voice mail.
We will be there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> PS. Doxie - we kind of stepped back from volunteering to spearhead a rally because we have become SOB members. We didn't want to infringe on actual Outbacker owners


Nice try Jodi!








You know we don't stand on that kind of formality around here. And besides, seeing as you and Dean are the only ones that have attended every one of the PNW Outbackers rallies, it only seems fitting...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> PS. Doxie - we kind of stepped back from volunteering to spearhead a rally because we have become SOB members. We didn't want to infringe on actual Outbacker owners


Nice try Jodi!








You know we don't stand on that kind of formality around here. And besides, seeing as you and Dean are the only ones that have attended every one of the PNW Outbackers rallies, it only seems fitting...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

it's more than fitting, it's an honor! a right of passage! a reward! they have earned the Prestigious Outbackers Official Plaque Award ( POOPA) given only to those who attend 10 rally's and with that Award comes the gift of organizing the spring rally! All in favor of Dean and Jodi organizing The 2009 PNW Spring Rally say "YAY!" those opposed say "NAY!"
"YAY!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Well the Y-Guy's will be in site 40 and the Oregon_Campers will be in site 39. He said 39 would be easy to get in with a trailer.
> 
> Jim when you have the time call Leroy and confirm the location and he'll need your address, the site is held for you though. He said he'll try to call you as well, but I told him you weren't around much till Thursday.


Thanks Steve! I will call him when I get home from this trip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> All in favor of Dean and Jodi organizing The 2009 PNW Spring Rally say "YAY!" those opposed say "NAY!"
> "YAY!"



YAY!!!
​


----------



## skippershe

YAY!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

I hear Dean is going to have some spare time, soon, after he completes THE LIST.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> YAY!!!


Hey...this is a PNW thing.







(LOL)


----------



## Y-Guy

How about just...
*Tag you're it!*​


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay, were in.
I was mobile at the time LeRoy called, so I don't know what our space is, but we're in!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: No tunnels on the Washington side if you cross over at The Bridge of the Gods (per LeRoy).


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> I hear Dean is going to have some spare time, soon, after he completes THE LIST.


THE LIST is so big I had to go out and buy another refrigerator! So spare time will be at a premium.

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok we have Jim in... now what about BBB?


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> I hear Dean is going to have some spare time, soon, after he completes THE LIST.


THE LIST is so big I had to go out and buy another refrigerator! So spare time will be at a premium.

Dean
[/quote]

Too funny ...

I have a call in to LeRoy to get a spot. A couple things may get in the way of being able to make it but September is a long way off.


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> A couple things may get in the way of being able to make it but September is a long way off.


Now don't worry I was told by a very reliable source that the two obstructions will mosey down the road well before the Rally.









BTW the cows didn't much care for being told they were in the way


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm trying a different approach this time; we are scheduling everything we can for that weekend including volunteering for all business travel in three of the groups I work for at the Big B. My Brother's birthday is during that weekend, we are planning our Anniversary get-away that weekend, Making arrangements to be in Canada, Hawaii, Alaska, and New Jersey (don't ask) on that same weekend. We are going to be in the Northeast to see the early fall foliage, we'll be visiting MIT for my son to scope out as a possible college so we'll be in Boston. It is confirmed that I'll be traveling to Newfoundland on business on Friday of that week for my post as an adviser to the Dept. of Engineering at Memorial U. We also made reservations for the World and put money down. I've also got surgery scheduled for the week before the rally.

That should pretty much free up that weekend but we will NOT plan on coming to the rally (so we might make it this time).

(Does this reverse psychology stuff work on fate?)


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm trying a different approach this time; we are scheduling everything we can for that weekend including volunteering for all business travel in three of the groups I work for at the Big B. My Brother's birthday is during that weekend, we are planning our Anniversary get-away that weekend, Making arrangements to be in Canada, Hawaii, Alaska, and New Jersey (don't ask) on that same weekend. We are going to be in the Northeast to see the early fall foliage, we'll be visiting MIT for my son to scope out as a possible college so we'll be in Boston. It is confirmed that I'll be traveling to Newfoundland on business on Friday of that week for my post as an adviser to the Dept. of Engineering at Memorial U. We also made reservations for the World and put money down. I've also got surgery scheduled for the week before the rally.
> 
> That should pretty much free up that weekend but we will NOT plan on coming to the rally (so we might make it this time).
> 
> (Does this reverse psychology stuff work on fate?)


Sounds like Brian's a go as well!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay, were in.
> I was mobile at the time LeRoy called, so I don't know what our space is, but we're in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: No tunnels on the Washington side if you cross over at The Bridge of the Gods (per LeRoy).


Glad the PDX_Clan will be coming! The Bridge of the Gods will cost you around $3 to cross, but it is cool and the kids love being able to look down through the bridge and see the river.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> A couple things may get in the way of being able to make it but September is a long way off.


Now don't worry I was told by a very reliable source that the two obstructions will mosey down the road well before the Rally.









BTW the cows didn't much care for being told they were in the way








[/quote]

They were what was for dinner tonight. mmmmmm









Better to make reservations than to never have made any... Or something like that.


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm trying a different approach this time; we are scheduling everything we can for that weekend including volunteering for all business travel in three of the groups I work for at the Big B. My Brother's birthday is during that weekend, we are planning our Anniversary get-away that weekend, Making arrangements to be in Canada, Hawaii, Alaska, and New Jersey (don't ask) on that same weekend. *We are going to be in the Northeast to see the early fall foliage, we'll be visiting MIT for my son to scope out as a possible college so we'll be in Boston.* It is confirmed that I'll be traveling to Newfoundland on business on Friday of that week for my post as an adviser to the Dept. of Engineering at Memorial U. We also made reservations for the World and put money down. I've also got surgery scheduled for the week before the rally.
> 
> That should pretty much free up that weekend but we will NOT plan on coming to the rally (so we might make it this time).
> 
> (Does this reverse psychology stuff work on fate?)


Don't forget to add NH to the schedule when you're uo here.....only an hr from MIT and well worth it!!! Let us know when you'll be around 9btw, Camp Wolfwood is still accepting reservations







(


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> A couple things may get in the way of being able to make it but September is a long way off.


Now don't worry I was told by a very reliable source that the two obstructions will mosey down the road well before the Rally.









BTW the cows didn't much care for being told they were in the way








[/quote]

They were what was for dinner tonight. mmmmmm









Better to make reservations than to never have made any... Or something like that.









[/quote]

ok, so what's the story? and don't give me no bull!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We are leaving for LaPine today and not expecting to have internet so won't be able to make any changes to the Rally Post 18# until Tuesday


----------



## PDX_Doug

I finally got the chance to get our site number from LeRoy. We will be in site #41.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Very cool Doug!

On second thought maybe BBB should reserve a site, or one of us should for him.


----------



## BlueWedge

The Doxie mob is out camping without wifi ??? Not sure how that happened ??









We are in site 29


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> The Doxie mob is out camping without wifi ??? Not sure how that happened ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in site 29


They'll need Wi-Max out in LaPine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> The Doxie mob is out camping without wifi ??? Not sure how that happened ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in site 29


Hey! we came into town for breakfast to get out of the RAIN AND SNOW! YES SNOW! WE WOKE UP TO SNOW! The restaurant has wifi and I have a little battery power! Crismon's arrived yesterday, kids are soaked but it's all good! woo hoo! 
Us and our friends went to the Lava Fields yesterday...very cool!
no wifi at the park is KILLING ME! ok, gotta go!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Leroy called today with reminder that tomorrow is deadline of anyone is still wanting to join us! 
Spaces 30,31, and 35 are open. My friends Dave and Patti can't make it, so Rick and I have been moved to space 28. 
(see post #18 for map and site assingments)
Taylin and Isabella in space #27 are going to have a great time!







Rick and Mark can take them to the playground and Gina and I can mingle with others







.

I invited Leroy to join our Potluck and partake in Koolaid and telling stories, jokes, and lies. He said that is the best kind of gathering and will gladly join us


----------



## Crismon4

......oh Thunder where are you? Actually, Gordon called Thunder this afternoon (after I saw your "reminder" post) and Gary *promised *to call Leroy today to reserve a spot!









Thanks for keeping us up to date Tawnya!


----------



## Crismon4

We were also thinking about reserving a tent site (T-16) for the boys to pitch a tent.....or would that be wrong?







I figured with 11+ kids over the age of 8 it might be a fun idea.....or a disaster waiting to happen, either way, like I always say "how bad could it be"







. I'll probably give Leroy a call tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> We were also thinking about reserving a tent site (T-16) for the boys to pitch a tent.....or would that be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured with 11+ kids over the age of 8 it might be a fun idea.....or a disaster waiting to happen, either way, like I always say "how bad could it be"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably give Leroy a call tomorrow.


The tent idea sounds like fun. Who has a tent?









Top dollar says they start in the tent, but we will find them in their warm bed in the trailer in the morning.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> We were also thinking about reserving a tent site (T-16) for the boys to pitch a tent.....or would that be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured with 11+ kids over the age of 8 it might be a fun idea.....or a disaster waiting to happen, either way, like I always say "how bad could it be"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably give Leroy a call tomorrow.


The tent idea sounds like fun. Who has a tent?









Top dollar says they start in the tent, but we will find them in their warm bed in the trailer in the morning.








[/quote]

I don't know, Jim. We had some real troopers stick it out all night over Memorial Day... And it was COLD then!

Tricia, we have a pretty fair size tent. Could probably fit a half dozen kids.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

....we'll bring the "4 person" tent (that really sleeps 3 kids) for sure, and are looking at a bigger tent by that time. I figure if we work this right and one more camping season and we'll be remodeling the bunkhouse







or trade-in the Cardinal for a gas powered Class A like Y-Guy family


----------



## thunder

I'm happy to say LeRoy found a spot for us, space 31. Just finished viewing the pics & video and it looks beautiful
there. I, for one, can't wait for this rally!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Well - nothing like waiting until the last minute, but I talked with Leroy (nice guy) last night and he got us into spot #38. So the four of us will be joining you for this event. He said that spot was a little tricky getting into but I assured him that there would no doubt be a number of willing "spotters" to help us out.









Jonathan


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news, Jonathan!








It will be good to see you guys again.

I take it you got your frame issues resolved satisfactorily?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Glad you are joining us! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Y-Guy

Spotters? You bet, nothing like pulling in having a dozen folks all helping you back in. Give us your FRS channel and we can all do it from our lounge chair with a frosty cold one in one hand and the radio in the other.

Glad you can make it!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

PDX_Doug said:


> Great news, Jonathan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good to see you guys again.
> 
> I take it you got your frame issues resolved satisfactorily?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Frame issues or whateve it turns out to be are still being resolved. I took the OB into a place recommended to me by Mobile RV Technical Services that specializes in RV/Mobile Home structural damage and rebuilds. They seemed initially to think that it wasn't as bad as we had feared but still waiting for the final verdict. 
We are practicing positive thinking for our scheduled trips in August and of course for this rally.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## mv945

DARN IT anyways!!! Bad news for the mv945's... we won't be making the fall rally...








I know Bella was looking forward to playing with Taylin too....
Do I hear ... Spring Rally!?!?! Looking ahead to our calendar in late April 2009.....

We have stuff already going on the weekend of 4/18-19, but 25-26 is open, then we are busy again May 2-3.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> DARN IT anyways!!! Bad news for the mv945's... we won't be making the fall rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Bella was looking forward to playing with Taylin too....
> Do I hear ... Spring Rally!?!?! Looking ahead to our calendar in late April 2009.....
> 
> We have stuff already going on the weekend of 4/18-19, but 25-26 is open, then we are busy again May 2-3.


What about the Thanksgiving Rally at Beaverly Beach? Can you make that?


----------



## WACOUGAR

mv945 said:


> DARN IT anyways!!! Bad news for the mv945's... we won't be making the fall rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Bella was looking forward to playing with Taylin too....
> Do I hear ... Spring Rally!?!?! Looking ahead to our calendar in late April 2009.....
> 
> We have stuff already going on the weekend of 4/18-19, but 25-26 is open, then we are busy again May 2-3.


Don't forget about Oktoberfest in Leavenworth also. The second weekend in October. See the Casual Get together section. We'd love to have you join us. And anyone else you'd like to join the festivities.

Kelly


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I was just wondering, since we aren't very far away from the fall rally, if we have decided if there is going to be a theme of some sort for the potluck. A 'no theme' pot luck is fine with me but I think people need to have an idea of what others are bringing so we don't end up with 10 pans of brownies. Hummm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing







jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering, since we aren't very far away from the fall rally, if we have decided if there is going to be a theme of some sort for the potluck. A 'no theme' pot luck is fine with me but I think people need to have an idea of what others are bringing so we don't end up with 10 pans of brownies. Hummm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi


it's a sports theme, like tail gating but in style.







Brownies are a must


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering, since we aren't very far away from the fall rally, if we have decided if there is going to be a theme of some sort for the potluck. A 'no theme' pot luck is fine with me but I think people need to have an idea of what others are bringing so we don't end up with 10 pans of brownies. Hummm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi


it's a sports theme, like tail gating but in style.







Brownies are a must








[/quote]

Ya'll might not want to get between Y-Guy and Oregon_Campers trailers. With a Sports Theme in place, there will be some serious Beaver (which we all know is the *best* team in the state of Oregon) and Duck comments flying around.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering, since we aren't very far away from the fall rally, if we have decided if there is going to be a theme of some sort for the potluck. A 'no theme' pot luck is fine with me but I think people need to have an idea of what others are bringing so we don't end up with 10 pans of brownies. Hummm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi


it's a sports theme, like tail gating but in style.







Brownies are a must








[/quote]

Ya'll might not want to get between Y-Guy and Oregon_Campers trailers. With a Sports Theme in place, there will be some serious Beaver (which we all know is the *best* team in the state of Oregon) and Duck comments flying around.








[/quote]

Yeah, whatever! You just keep believing what you need to in order to get through your day. The rest of us know the truth!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering, since we aren't very far away from the fall rally, if we have decided if there is going to be a theme of some sort for the potluck. A 'no theme' pot luck is fine with me but I think people need to have an idea of what others are bringing so we don't end up with 10 pans of brownies. Hummm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi


it's a sports theme, like tail gating but in style.







Brownies are a must








[/quote]

Ya'll might not want to get between Y-Guy and Oregon_Campers trailers. With a Sports Theme in place, there will be some serious Beaver (which we all know is the *best* team in the state of Oregon) and Duck comments flying around.








[/quote]

Yeah, whatever! You just keep believing what you need to in order to get through your day. The rest of us know the truth!








[/quote]

...and so it begins.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great, I'll bring beer and chips















Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Great, I'll bring beer and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


sounds good...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, he can bring chips and beer. I will bring chicken wings and brownies (with ice cream). I am also investigating a "Goalpost Apple Slaw" recipe as well as "Chipotle Pork Chili". We shall see. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey All! Fall Rally will be here soon! Does everyone know what they are bringing?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Please put us down for Chicken skewers and cup cakes...


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey All! Fall Rally will be here soon! Does everyone know what they are bringing?


I hear roast duck is very tasty.









Seriously though, I will need to check with the powers that be and get back to you on this.


----------



## OregonCampin

BlueWedge said:


> I hear roast duck is very tasty.












NOW THEM THERE IS FIGHTIN WORDS 

Put up your dukes boy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I hear roast duck is very tasty.


Hahahaha....Love it!!


----------



## BlueWedge

BlueWedge said:


> Hey All! Fall Rally will be here soon! Does everyone know what they are bringing?


I hear roast duck is very tasty.









Seriously though, I will need to check with the powers that be and get back to you on this.
[/quote]

And to be balanced ... I read today that Beaver meat makes great dog food.







yguys oregons don't make me stop this truck









I was thinking tenderloin or maybe brisket, something made from ungulate.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I hear roast duck is very tasty.












NOW THEM THERE IS FIGHTIN WORDS 

Put up your dukes boy! 








[/quote]

Dukes or Ducks?


----------



## OregonCampin

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dukes or Ducks?


I would never hurt a poor innocent Duck - PUT UP YOUR HUSKIES


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Dukes or Ducks?


I would never hurt a poor innocent Duck - PUT UP YOUR HUSKIES
[/quote]

Huskies....weren't they good like 15 years ago? I mean...WOW. They are really bad.


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dukes or Ducks?


I would never hurt a poor innocent Duck - PUT UP YOUR HUSKIES
[/quote]

Huskies....weren't they good like 15 years ago? I mean...WOW. They are really bad.








[/quote]

Look - we agree on something other than camping spots!


----------



## Y-Guy

The one thing that all Ducks, Beavs and Cougs can agree on... the purple puppies suck!


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Watch what you say about the Huskies...both my parents are alum....

PDX_Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Shannon said:


> Watch what you say about the Huskies...both my parents are alum....
> 
> PDX_Shannon


I see you didn't say you were an Alumni from UofW....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Watch what you say about the Huskies...both my parents are alum....
> 
> PDX_Shannon


I see you didn't say you were an Alumni from UofW....





























[/quote]

Momma and Papa didn't raise no fool!
This should be a good lesson for your children... It IS possible to learn from your parents mistakes.

One of the reasons I didn't attend Oregon State!









Happy Trails,
Doug

*Go Vikings!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ok, having been born and bred in Idaho, all I know to say is Go Vandals! so Go Vandals! ( I know nothing about sports whatsoever but it has to be fitting sooner or later somewhere in all of your sports talk)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Watch what you say about the Huskies...both my parents are alum....
> 
> PDX_Shannon


I see you didn't say you were an Alumni from UofW....





























[/quote]

Momma and Papa didn't raise no fool!
This should be a good lesson for your children... It IS possible to learn from your parents mistakes.

One of the reasons I didn't attend Oregon State!









*Go Vikings!*
[/quote]

Now we're dipping out of the PAC-10....

The Viking thing bring up an interesting question. Why do you lean toward the Ducks if you're a PSU grad? Bandwagon perhaps?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Watch what you say about the Huskies...both my parents are alum....
> 
> PDX_Shannon


I see you didn't say you were an Alumni from UofW....





























[/quote]

Momma and Papa didn't raise no fool!
This should be a good lesson for your children... It IS possible to learn from your parents mistakes.

One of the reasons I didn't attend Oregon State!









*Go Vikings!*
[/quote]

Now we're dipping out of the PAC-10....

The Viking thing bring up an interesting question. Why do you lean toward the Ducks if you're a PSU grad? Bandwagon perhaps?
[/quote]

Not at all. I've just always liked going with a winner!









Actually, long story, but even back then I was a Ducks fan when it came to all that hoi polloi, nose up in the air, Pac-10 stuff.
At least Faber, er, Oregon had a sense of humor about the whole thing!

Oh yeah... And the best Architecture school in the region.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> At least Faber, er, Oregon had a sense of humor about the whole thing!


LOL....

If I remember right..."Faber" was on UofO's campus...not OSU.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> At least Faber, er, Oregon had a sense of humor about the whole thing!


LOL....

If I remember right..."Faber" was on UofO's campus...not OSU.








[/quote]
Yup


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I remember right..."Faber" was on UofO's campus...not OSU.


Of course it was filled at Oregon! Its blasphemy to even insinuate it was filed at OSU!
How can anyone forget such landmarks as"








The Delta House








The Admin Building








... and of course Autzen!

Then at OSU we have....








Poultry Hall


----------



## jozway

Tisk Tisk!!! Silly Boys do the math? Huskies have won more pac-10 championships then the ducks or beavers.








But that doesnt mean i like them. Go COUGS!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> If I remember right..."Faber" was on UofO's campus...not OSU.


Of course it was filled at Oregon! Its blasphemy to even insinuate it was filed at OSU!
How can anyone forget such landmarks as"








The Delta House

[/quote]

I actually went to UofO for a party (same fraternity) and we went over to this house and walked in. The outside view is not the same house on the inside. The scene where the Dean walks in and tells them they are on "Double Secret Probation" is the room I went into. Neat!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I actually went to UofO for a party (same fraternity) and we went over to this house and walked in. The outside view is not the same house on the inside. The scene where the Dean walks in and tells them they are on "Double Secret Probation" is the room I went into. Neat!


Sadly the house was torn down and is now a dental office.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I actually went to UofO for a party (same fraternity) and we went over to this house and walked in. The outside view is not the same house on the inside. The scene where the Dean walks in and tells them they are on "Double Secret Probation" is the room I went into. Neat!


Sadly the house was torn down and is now a dental office.








[/quote]

Well that bites.


----------



## Crismon4

.....not to get us back on the rally topic







, but you can put us down for a green salad and brownies (what's the potluck theme again







)

Also, I reserved tent site T-16 so the kids will have a place to pitch a couple of tents and hang out as well









Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .....not to get us back on the rally topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but you can put us down for a green salad and brownies (what's the potluck theme again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, I reserved tent site T-16 so the kids will have a place to pitch a couple of tents and hang out as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


Sport Theme! Sure hope Beavers and Ducks don't have food fight....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sure hope Beavers and Ducks don't have food fight....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure hope Beavers and Ducks don't have food fight....


















[/quote]

Incognito?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sure hope Beavers and Ducks don't have food fight....


















[/quote]

Incognito?


















[/quote]

Works for me....


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

I think we'll be bringing BBQ Beaver Tails!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> I think we'll be bringing BBQ Beaver Tails!


----------



## jozway

jozway said:


> Tisk Tisk!!! Silly Boys do the math? Huskies have won more pac-10 championships then the ducks or beavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesnt mean i like them. Go COUGS!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sure hope Beavers and Ducks don't have food fight....










*FOOD FIGHT !!!*​


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> I think we'll be bringing BBQ Beaver Tails!


Turkey one day...Duck the next. It's all good with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> Tisk Tisk!!! Silly Boys do the math? Huskies have won more pac-10 championships then the ducks or beavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesnt mean i like them. Go COUGS!!!


[/quote]

Let me count the number of Husky Heisman Trophy winners.....wait for it....wait....yep, *NONE*!

While 15 PAC-10 championships is an impressive number...don't get too Husky crazy, last time I counted, USC (University of Spoiled Children) had 37.


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tisk Tisk!!! Silly Boys do the math? Huskies have won more pac-10 championships then the ducks or beavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesnt mean i like them. Go COUGS!!!


[/quote]

Let me count the number of Husky Heisman Trophy winners.....wait for it....wait....yep, *NONE*!

While 15 PAC-10 championships is an impressive number...don't get too Husky crazy, last time I counted, USC (University of Spoiled Children) had 37.
[/quote]

I konow i just had to bring it up. Figure someone had to talk about the huskies in a positive light!


----------



## Y-Guy

jozway said:


> Figure someone had to talk about the huskies in a positive light!


...and why was that? As the bumper stickers read... "Working for a Husky-Free Northwest"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Figure someone had to talk about the huskies in a positive light!


...and why was that? As the bumper stickers read... "Working for a Husky-Free Northwest"
[/quote]

Se...Ducks and Beavers can agree on something.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Figure someone had to talk about the huskies in a positive light!


...and why was that? As the bumper stickers read... "Working for a Husky-Free Northwest"
[/quote]

Se...Ducks and Beavers can agree on something.








[/quote]

and maybe, just maybe one day they will fall in love







and this will happen.......................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.THE BUCKEAVERS


----------



## BlueWedge

No matter how much you talk up your teams we are still going to bring ungulate.









Never been thrilled about Duck or Beaver.









When was this rally again ?


----------



## BlueWedge

Wow it is quiet in here. Is football season over ? Seems like summer is over.









Doxie, camp leader, we are going to bring a brisket.


----------



## Y-Guy

May I request a moment of silence?
Yes my friends, we needed that moment of silence so we could all year Jim crying in his beer as his Beavers managed to lose to Stanford tonight, in front of the entire nation as college football kicked off.










To quote the Boregonian...."Final score, Stanford 36, disappointed Oregon State 28. It began badly for OSU, and finished in the same neighborhood."

Sorry Jim... but don't worry you have Penn State next... oh wait, maybe you should worry.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> May I request a moment of silence?
> Yes my friends, we needed that moment of silence so we could all year Jim crying in his beer as his Beavers managed to lose to Stanford tonight, in front of the entire nation as college football kicked off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To quote the Boregonian...."Final score, Stanford 36, disappointed Oregon State 28. It began badly for OSU, and finished in the same neighborhood."
> 
> Sorry Jim... but don't worry you have Penn State next... oh wait, maybe you should worry.


Y-Guy, this is almost as much fun between Americans and Chiefs fans ( Hockey)


----------



## Y-Guy

First weekend of College PAC-10 Football sure managed to quiet the Beaver bragging down a bit.

Let's recap...
OSU lost to Stanford - aka the Tree - something very odd about a beaver losing to a tree.. but I digress
WSU lost to Oklahoma State ...gotta feel for those boys in a rebuilding year, they knew it going in
UW lost to OREGON - wait I should rephrase that... they got their backsides whipped for the 5th year in a row

Next up...
OSU to Penn State - Is Joe Pa really alive?
UW hosts BYU - That's gonna leave a mark
OREGON hosts Utah State - Umm a challenge for the Ducks
WSU hosts Cal - Gotta root for the underdogs here... go Cougs. Have you seen the Cal Mascot?









Sorry no idea how the Vikings fared this past weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OK...so I have to be a bit embarrased for the Beavers last weekend...but it is a LONG season.

Next subject....did anyone notice the FAll RV show is the same weekend as our Rally.









Looks like I'll have to head out to the show on Thursday night. Anyone else going?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like I'll have to head out to the show on Thursday night. Anyone else going?


My wife won't let me go to anymore RV shows


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay, okay... I'll admit it. I'm as guilty as anybody on this one, but...

Can we please get this thread back on topic? There is so much Duck/Beaver (and others) back and forth going on, that the rally itself is drowning in it's own swimming pool. It's really not great to have to wade through all of it to get to what the thread is supposed to be about.

That's not to say the, um, debate can't continue in another thread.







... A thread all it's own.









Thanks,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

There is a rally? Wow!

Along those lines, the long-term weather forecast looks pretty good; at least no rain.

We should be rolling in about 7pm Friday. See you all then.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We should be rolling in around 6pm.


----------



## timber

Doxie... take us off the list of attendees. We won't be making the trek to Washington - canceled our reservations yesterday. Work has managed to get in the way of time off!!







Haven't had that happen in a long time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

timber said:


> Doxie... take us off the list of attendees. We won't be making the trek to Washington - canceled our reservations yesterday. Work has managed to get in the way of time off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had that happen in a long time!


Thanks for emailing Mark , I saw your email and this post at the same time, I really appreciate it, but I WON'T forgive you!







Just kidding! was really looking forward to seeing you and Lynn and Sassy again. I am currently out of town and will post spring rally info tomorrow! The last week has been pretty busy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey Everyone! there are a still a few who haven't stated what they are bringing for Potluck!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

will anyone else have little girls with them? Taylin is 4


----------



## BlueWedge

Currently at an undisclosed location in EWA. Sorry to hear that Mark / Lynn won't make it.

Anyone know when checkin time is ? We should be there in the early afternoon Friday, leaving Thursday evening.


----------



## PDX_Shannon

I am one of those who still has not decided what to bring for the potluck, but will bring something! See everyone Friday evening!
Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Shannon said:


> I am one of those who still has not decided what to bring for the potluck, but will bring something! See everyone Friday evening!
> Pdx_Shannon


I'm undecided about the potluck as well but will come with some food. We are all looking forward to it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We are going to get up Saturday moring and head up to Guler Ice Caves and then check out two other "dry" campgrounds in that area.

Anyone want to come along? Shoud be fun doing some spelunking and Geocaching. Guessing we'll be gone for about 4 hours.

http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...48-95205c0c9a4f


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are going to get up Saturday moring and head up to Guler Ice Caves and then check out two other "dry" campgrounds in that area.
> 
> Anyone want to come along? Shoud be fun doing some spelunking and Geocaching. Guessing we'll be gone for about 4 hours.
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...48-95205c0c9a4f


I have wondered about Geocaching and if it's fun. Rick I am sure would think the caves were awesome but he is not equipped for ice caves since his equipment is his two legs







. I would love to watch you Geocaching, so you may have a couple tag alongs if we don't bring Taylin with us.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Thank you Doug for getting us back on task. Doxie could you please update the listing of what everyone is bringing? I cannot remember what I signed up for. I know I will be bringing something to eat. We are just back home (it is 7:00 pm) from a ten hour day of driving, returning from a flying trip to Canada for a funeral. We are both exhausted but glad to be back home. The exhaustion may be contributing to my lack of memory regarding our meal assignment. Looking forward to just vegging out next weekend. Jodi


----------



## WACOUGAR

Just want to wish ya'll a great Fall Rally. We will think of you next weekend while we are up on Whidbey Island at Fort Ebey State Park. Have a great time!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Thank you Doug for getting us back on task. Doxie could you please update the listing of what everyone is bringing? I cannot remember what I signed up for. I know I will be bringing something to eat. We are just back home (it is 7:00 pm) from a ten hour day of driving, returning from a flying trip to Canada for a funeral. We are both exhausted but glad to be back home. The exhaustion may be contributing to my lack of memory regarding our meal assignment. Looking forward to just vegging out next weekend. Jodi


Hi Jodi, it's post #18. I think it's updated...but I'll check again


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rick and I are arriving Thursday afternoon and wandering into Portland Friday morning. I can hardly wait to pull out of here on Thursday, head for the land of trees and green and kick back that evening with a fire and beverage .









I talked to Leroy at Timberlake today and planted the flag for the spring rally. He is the nicest man I have ever had the pleasure to to talk to before arriving at a place unseen. This man will bend over backwards for our group.

I am going to go and post the spring rally info now.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Ok, we'll bring meatballs and potato salad.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Just a reminder: our sites are water and electric.

We are bringing our portable tank for emptying gray water "just in case". Feel free to use it


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just a reminder: our sites are water and electric.
> 
> We are bringing our portable tank for emptying gray water "just in case". Feel free to use it


So, will you send Rick over and have him empty my black water tank?







Remember Gordon and I changed out the electrical connections on your tt down at LaPine!!

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Just a reminder: our sites are water and electric.
> 
> We are bringing our portable tank for emptying gray water "just in case". Feel free to use it


So, will you send Rick over and have him empty my black water tank?







Remember Gordon and I changed out the electrical connections on your tt down at LaPine!!

Dean
[/quote]
he'd be happy to! what are you bringing for him to empty into?















So what mod are doing for us this time?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Forecast is looking great for this weekend!!!!

Only got one reply on wanting to join us for Geocaching and spelunking. Maybe others will jump on board later.


----------



## Crismon4

....wait for us! We've been talking about Geocaching for a l-o-n-g time, so that sounds like fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....wait for us! We've been talking about Geocaching for a l-o-n-g time, so that sounds like fun!


Yay! more geocachers! I think it sounds like a great time and finally will get to see it being done! Hey, who knows, maybe by spring we'll have a PNW 2009 Spring Geocaching Rally









Maybe we can hide stuff this rally and find it next rally







, is that cheating?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

FYI: if anyone wants/needs screen door guard, we have an extra one. I ordered 2 ( $40 apiece) but the bedroom door is too narrow so we only need one. I can bring it to rally if anyone is interested.


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> Next subject....did anyone notice the FAll RV show is the same weekend as our Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to head out to the show on Thursday night. Anyone else going?


....we're probably going to go Thursday night (I think one of the threads you mentioned leaving early Sunday to go to the show)......been shoppin' for Class A's







......just have to convince Gordon! 'Course, you all should realize that will likely take YEARS at this point!


----------



## BlueWedge

We absolutely need to have a

RED, WHITE AND BLUE

-> FORD <-

photo shoot this weekend.

Not sure about geocaching --- Need gps ? Is this on the Washington side ? Checking out places in the area would be fun. Looking around it looks like there are several caves around the area. I might do some wildlife viewing ... if you know what I mean. I may need to check on the brisket off and on during the day. Do we have a time for the potluck ?

Oh almost forgot - check in time is 2:00


----------



## Y-Guy

Crismon4 said:


> ...been shoppin' for Class A's


Did you say motorhome?







Have you seen the new 09 Winnebago Adventurer 35Z w/bunkbeds?... nice, setup, but not sure about the triple slides. I'd sure like to see one though. Very similar to our Sightseer 35J, except the larger corner shower, which is one thing I miss about our Raptor.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> ...been shoppin' for Class A's


Did you say motorhome?







Have you seen the new 09 Winnebago Adventurer 35Z w/bunkbeds?... nice, setup, but not sure about the triple slides. I'd sure like to see one though. Very similar to our Sightseer 35J, except the larger corner shower, which is one thing I miss about our Raptor.
[/quote]

MUST - NOT - GO - BUY - NEW - MOTORHOME!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> We absolutely need to have a
> 
> RED, WHITE AND BLUE
> 
> -> FORD <-
> 
> photo shoot this weekend.
> 
> Not sure about geocaching --- Need gps ? Is this on the Washington side ? Checking out places in the area would be fun. Looking around it looks like there are several caves around the area. I might do some wildlife viewing ... if you know what I mean. I may need to check on the brisket off and on during the day. Do we have a time for the potluck ?
> 
> Oh almost forgot - check in time is 2:00


GREAT idea....


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> ...been shoppin' for Class A's


Did you say motorhome?







Have you seen the new 09 Winnebago Adventurer 35Z w/bunkbeds?... nice, setup, but not sure about the triple slides. I'd sure like to see one though. Very similar to our Sightseer 35J, except the larger corner shower, which is one thing I miss about our Raptor.
[/quote]

MUST - NOT - GO - BUY - NEW - MOTORHOME!
[/quote]

Now Sandi sounds like Gordon!......I like Steve's idea though







.....NOW, back to your regularly scheduled fall rally thread!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> ......been shoppin' for Class A's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......just have to convince Gordon! 'Course, you all should realize that will likely take YEARS at this point!


OH....too bad your current 5er isn't a Toy Hauler or you'd have a potential buyer.


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> OH....too bad your current 5er isn't a Toy Hauler or you'd have a potential buyer.


....You know, Gordon REALLY can make or fix anything....we could put in a drop down door for you









Oh! And just a reminder to everyone that I reserved tent site T-16 and will be pitching our tent there for all the kids to "hang" at......I know our boys are talking about sleeping in it as well. It'll technically sleeps 6 so the more the merrier. I'm sure there will be room for another tent if other kids are interested!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> OH....too bad your current 5er isn't a Toy Hauler or you'd have a potential buyer.


....You know, Gordon REALLY can make or fix anything....we could put in a drop down door for you









Oh! And just a reminder to everyone that I reserved tent site T-16 and will be pitching our tent there for all the kids to "hang" at......I know our boys are talking about sleeping in it as well. It'll technically sleeps 6 so the more the merrier. I'm sure there will be room for another tent if other kids are interested!









[/quote]

The forecast is awesome...like 90 degrees. Kids will have no problem sleeping in the tent.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just wanted to let you guys know our plans are a little up in the air right now. We may come (as planned) on Friday evening. May not arrive until sometime Saturday, and may end up just coming up for the day on Saturday. Unfortunately, we really will not know our status until it happens.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know our plans are a little up in the air right now. We may come (as planned) on Friday evening. May not arrive until sometime Saturday, and may end up just coming up for the day on Saturday. Unfortunately, we really will not know our status until it happens.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Let me know if there is anything I can do to help...


----------



## Crismon4

....it's because of the Formula 1 race isn't it







.......ditto from us if you need anything! Gordon (gulp) is planning on bringing the satellite 'cuz ya wouldn't want to miss an F1 race......so I'm going to give Leroy a call to get his feedback on tree coverage from our site.....Tawnya, are you bringing your setup?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> ....it's because of the Formula 1 race isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......ditto from us if you need anything! Gordon (gulp) is planning on bringing the satellite 'cuz ya wouldn't want to miss an F1 race......so I'm going to give Leroy a call to get his feedback on tree coverage from our site.....Tawnya, are you bringing your setup?


Oh you would make me soooooo HAPPY - I could watch DUCK football. Steve figured tree coverage would be too much so wasn't planning on bringing ours but hey, if Gordon wants to play around with it, I could just benefit from his hard effort again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> ....it's because of the Formula 1 race isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......ditto from us if you need anything! Gordon (gulp) is planning on bringing the satellite 'cuz ya wouldn't want to miss an F1 race......so I'm going to give Leroy a call to get his feedback on tree coverage from our site.....Tawnya, are you bringing your setup?


Oh you would make me soooooo HAPPY - I could watch DUCK football. Steve figured tree coverage would be too much so wasn't planning on bringing ours but hey, if Gordon wants to play around with it, I could just benefit from his hard effort again!








[/quote]

I carry a chainsaw in our Outback that could solve the tree problem.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....it's because of the Formula 1 race isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......ditto from us if you need anything! Gordon (gulp) is planning on bringing the satellite 'cuz ya wouldn't want to miss an F1 race......so I'm going to give Leroy a call to get his feedback on tree coverage from our site.....Tawnya, are you bringing your setup?


yep! we are bringing it and if successful it will be the first time to use it. Too many trees in Tetons and ditto in N Idaho.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....it's because of the Formula 1 race isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......ditto from us if you need anything! Gordon (gulp) is planning on bringing the satellite 'cuz ya wouldn't want to miss an F1 race......so I'm going to give Leroy a call to get his feedback on tree coverage from our site.....Tawnya, are you bringing your setup?


Oh you would make me soooooo HAPPY - I could watch DUCK football. Steve figured tree coverage would be too much so wasn't planning on bringing ours but hey, if Gordon wants to play around with it, I could just benefit from his hard effort again!








[/quote]

I carry a chainsaw in our Outback that could solve the tree problem.








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

shall we set a time for the Potluck?







and







and


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> shall we set a time for the Potluck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Will be a hot day...I'd think a little later than normal. Say...6:30pm?

Also...please remember we are headed to the ice caves on Saturday. Anyone that wants to come is more that welcome. We've never been to this cave, so it could be great or a bust. The one things I DO know is it will be COLD in the cave...bring a jacket and hat.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> shall we set a time for the Potluck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Will be a hot day...I'd think a little later than normal. Say...6:30pm?

Also...please remember we are headed to the ice caves on Saturday. Anyone that wants to come is more that welcome. We've never been to this cave, so it could be great or a bust. The one things I DO know is it will be COLD in the cave...bring a jacket and hat.
[/quote]

I won't be going in the cave---can we say chicken? But Rick probably will! he likes that kind of stuff. I'll hang out and keep guard


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know our plans are a little up in the air right now. We may come (as planned) on Friday evening. May not arrive until sometime Saturday, and may end up just coming up for the day on Saturday. Unfortunately, we really will not know our status until it happens.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hmmm that could mess up the photo shoot.







Hopefully all will work out









Let me know if you decide to use a chainsaw. I have issues with chainsaws and other people using them. Sat maps show southern exposure so sat should be alright, I have some extra cable for long runs.

6:30 would be fine for the PL.

Tawnya you can come bear hunting with me instead of doing the cave thing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Let me know if you decide to use a chainsaw. I have issues with chainsaws and other people using them.


I'll leave my Hockey Goalie Mask at home so don't be scared....


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let me know if you decide to use a chainsaw. I have issues with chainsaws and other people using them.


I'll leave my Hockey Goalie Mask at home so don't be scared....








[/quote]

Oh not for me I just want to be able to move the truck/outback - far far far away - not saying you don't know what you are doing but accidents do happen


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay! It looks like everything is sorting itself out... We will be up Friday evening. Probably will not hit the road until around 6:00PM, but will be there in time for libations of the adult variety.

Jim, we would love to come along on the ice cave expedition. Do you know anything about the setup? Do we need to provide our own flashlights, lanterns, etc? Also, is this just hiking, or will there be rock scrambling involved? Just want to make sure we are prepared.

Gordon, I'm counting on you for Monza coverage, Bro! This could be Kimi's last chance (if it's not too late already!







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Change of plans - unfortunately we are not going to get to join you for this rally and I am really bummed. Sounds like another great time and I hate to miss it but somethings just can't be helped. We'll try and catch the next one.

Have fun!
Jonathan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

4H1DinaOB said:


> Change of plans - unfortunately we are not going to get to join you for this rally and I am really bummed. Sounds like another great time and I hate to miss it but somethings just can't be helped. We'll try and catch the next one.
> 
> Have fun!
> Jonathan


but how can we have fun without you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

a couple things:

Leroy says we can get wi fi at office and the lodge and maybe, just maybe at my trailer using my super duper wife antenna









Leroy says yes, you can get satellite reception









If Leroy wants to or can scrunch us since we've had a couple cancelllations I'll attempt to send email tomorrow night


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> Gordon, I'm counting on you for Monza coverage, Bro!


Monza! Did you say Monza! Wow my first car, and they race them? I never should have sold it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay! It looks like everything is sorting itself out... We will be up Friday evening. Probably will not hit the road until around 6:00PM, but will be there in time for libations of the adult variety.
> 
> Jim, we would love to come along on the ice cave expedition. Do you know anything about the setup? Do we need to provide our own flashlights, lanterns, etc? Also, is this just hiking, or will there be rock scrambling involved? Just want to make sure we are prepared.


I haven't been to this particular cave (there are a lot of caves in this area to explore), but most will require some sort of light and some nice hiking boots. Have the family bring jackets and a warm hat...caves (especially ones with ICE in them) them to be very cold.

From the map, it appears the cave is about 45-60mins from the campground. I'd like to hit the cave first...then find the 2 Geocaches in the area. There are a lot more Geocaches on the way back to camp and I've selected two more that I plan to find. I've tried to find ones that are close the road and don't require a LONG walk/hike to find.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hello all! I stopped and picked up some "sport" tablecloths and napkins and couple of doo dads so our sports theme will look sporty


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> Tawnya you can come bear hunting with me instead of doing the cave thing.


I want to go bear hunting!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Tawnya you can come bear hunting with me instead of doing the cave thing.


I want to go bear hunting!!!!!
[/quote]

Is this like Snipe hunting?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tawnya you can come bear hunting with me instead of doing the cave thing.


I want to go bear hunting!!!!!
[/quote]

Is this like Snipe hunting?
[/quote]

Going on a bear hunt... I'm not afraid ....


----------



## jnk36jnk

I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


Wow Jodi...I JUST finished dinner, but now you're making me hungry again.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tawnya you can come bear hunting with me instead of doing the cave thing.
[/quote]

Darn! I have an appt to have my fingernails pulled off one by one with no anasthesia. 
Man, it would have been such fun








DAVID ARE YOU CRAZY?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


MENU MODS HAVE BEEN MADE!









should I still bring 7 layer dip ? I could switch and bring warm garlic bread instead. ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


MENU MODS HAVE BEEN MADE!









should I still bring 7 layer dip ? I could switch and bring warm garlic bread instead. ???
[/quote]

We are going to be eating like royalty. Who's going running with me on Sunday morning?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


MENU MODS HAVE BEEN MADE!









should I still bring 7 layer dip ? I could switch and bring warm garlic bread instead. ???
[/quote]

We are going to be eating like royalty. Who's going running with me on Sunday morning?
[/quote]
Hmmm...you mean like running errands?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will not go bear hunting nor will I go into caves! But I will cook good things. In an effort to get back to the important stuff I want everyone to know I have changed my pot luck offerings. I will be bringing chocolate chip cookies and vanilla ice cream in order to make ice cream sandwiches. Dean will be making salsa with tomatoes from his garden which we will serve with Juanita's Chips. I will also be bringing blue cheese chip dip and potato chips. Tricia and Gordon can attest to the taste treat that will be. We will also bring cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and carrots from the garden and if I get time I will make a veggie dip to go with. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Jodi


MENU MODS HAVE BEEN MADE!









should I still bring 7 layer dip ? I could switch and bring warm garlic bread instead. ???
[/quote]

We are going to be eating like royalty. Who's going running with me on Sunday morning?
[/quote]
Is that the thing where your legs go up and down and your legs swing back and forth and you sweat?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oh Tawnya, you can bring the seven layer dip. I have TWO bags of Juanita's chips and we can just take turns with each dip!!! j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Is that the thing where your legs go up and down and your legs swing back and forth and you sweat?


Yea...that's it. Think you caught my wife and I coming back from our morning run at Yakima Nation....right?


----------



## WACOUGAR

Y-Guy said:


> Gordon, I'm counting on you for Monza coverage, Bro!


Monza! Did you say Monza! Wow my first car, and they race them? I never should have sold it...









[/quote]

Okay, I know we're not coming to this Rally but I've been watching this and I saw this reply. My first car was a Monza too. I don't have a picture, but it was bright red and I think it was and '80 or right around there coupe. It had lovely vinyl seats with an AM radio. My high school graduation present was air conditioning because we were moving to Texas!! That was a great little car!!

Back to your regularly scheduled thread!!

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Kelly I mine was the fastback like the photo, but it was Beige... yes Beige!!! Mine was a 4 banger, I wanted the 8 but you had to drop the engine to replace plug #8. The thing was I could stuff about 8 people, not legally of course, into that car. After I got hit by a 2 DUIs in the car I inherited my mothers Pontiac SunBird... same as the Monza but a couple "upgrades" - that one was metallic Red with a red interior.


----------



## PDX_Shannon

After looking at the potluck list, I have decided to bring mac 'n cheese for the kids.
See you Friday!
Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Shannon said:


> After looking at the potluck list, I have decided to bring mac 'n cheese for the kids.
> See you Friday!
> Shannon


They don't like the Beaver and Duck Dishes?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> After looking at the potluck list, I have decided to bring mac 'n cheese for the kids.
> See you Friday!
> Shannon


They don't like the Beaver and Duck Dishes?








[/quote]

Mac and Cheese is Orange...so go Beavers!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> After looking at the potluck list, I have decided to bring mac 'n cheese for the kids.
> See you Friday!
> Shannon


They don't like the Beaver and Duck Dishes?








[/quote]

Mac and Cheese is Orange...so go Beavers!!!








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> After looking at the potluck list, I have decided to bring mac 'n cheese for the kids.
> See you Friday!
> Shannon


They don't like the Beaver and Duck Dishes?








[/quote]

Mac and Cheese is Orange...so go Beavers!!!








[/quote]









[/quote]

It's ok Shannon....Doug will understand when you tell him you really are a BEAVER fan. Come on...just tell him. He isn't catching the hints.


----------



## BlueWedge

We are all packed and ready to leave.

Doxie you there yet ? Ask Leroy how early we can show up Friday


----------



## Crismon4

....o.k. two important questions from the Crismon Brothers:

Are the other kids bringing their bikes (I think Robert & Jesse are)?

And do the other kids have nerf guns to bring? 'Cuz the boys are bringing the big guns!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be bringing our bikes.
Don't have any nerf guns, but DS and DD will be packing their Nintendo DS's, I'm sure!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to Jim: You're barking up the wrong tree about Shannon being a Beaver... She's a Lute, through and through!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....o.k. two important questions from the Crismon Brothers:
> 
> Are the other kids bringing their bikes (I think Robert & Jesse are)?
> 
> And do the other kids have nerf guns to bring? 'Cuz the boys are bringing the big guns!


uh, Rick has a gun, but I don't think you'll let him play


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> We are all packed and ready to leave.
> 
> Doxie you there yet ? Ask Leroy how early we can show up Friday


no, we can't leave until about 2:00 ish after one of Taylin's parents picks her up cuz we are not bringing her.


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are all packed and ready to leave.
> 
> Doxie you there yet ? Ask Leroy how early we can show up Friday


no, we can't leave until about 2:00 ish after one of Taylin's parents picks her up cuz we are not bringing her.
[/quote]

I will call him then we have a need to be stationary early in afternoon

Almost forgot - cool nerf - think we may have psp - going to leave the xbox


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> ....o.k. two important questions from the Crismon Brothers:
> 
> Are the other kids bringing their bikes (I think Robert & Jesse are)?
> 
> And do the other kids have nerf guns to bring? 'Cuz the boys are bringing the big guns!


Yes...kids bikes are coming...DS....and of course nerf guns.


----------



## BlueWedge

OK called Leroy to let him know we would be there 11-12 on Friday.

Ahhh - have to wait to leave - are we there yet !!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are outta here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are outta here!


Just brought the Outback home...need to give it a bath and stock a few items and we'll be on the road tomorrow around 4pm.


----------



## jnk36jnk

If all goes well we will be out of here around 10:30/11:00, which should put us there no later than 1:00.


----------



## Y-Guy

Duck Cruiser One is nearly loaded and ready to roll. We'll be getting out sometime around 4ish. Somebody leave the light on for us.


----------



## Crismon4

....must be the curse of living closest to the rally.....we'll be lucky to be on the road by 5:00pm, so we should arrive at......5:45pm....YEAH!







Thanks Tawnya!

We'll see you all with Nerf guns in hand....and Rick, the boys said you can play, but only if you use a Nerf gun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> ....must be the curse of living closest to the rally.....we'll be lucky to be on the road by 5:00pm, so we should arrive at......5:45pm....YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tawnya!
> 
> We'll see you all with Nerf guns in hand....and Rick, the boys said you can play, but only if you use a Nerf gun!


Looks like you will be there about 15 mins ahead of us. See you guys tonight.


----------



## mv945

Have fun everyone, we are sad we won't be making this one! We will hopefully see everyone in the Spring, and we will see a few of you in a few weeks up towards Leavenworth.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Have fun everyone, we are sad we won't be making this one! We will hopefully see everyone in the Spring, and we will see a few of you in a few weeks up towards Leavenworth.


Off Topic Alert...

I just love looking at mv945's sig file picture. It is a great optical illusion. If you look at it long enough, you'll see (where the shadow from his awning ends and the bright spot begins) what, to me, appear to be a 90 degree turn IN his trailer.

The area in the back of the trailer that still has sun light on it, basically become the "back" of the trailer and the area with the shadow become the side. Where the light begins again toward the front is where the 90 degree angle begins.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I LOVE THIS PLACE! and quite frankly, I like our spots better than where we are scheduled for spring rally, but I'll wait for everyone's opinion








It is so woodsy and quiet. I am sitting outside of the lodge at picnic table and I hear birds and some animals rustling the bushes, and no, it's not bears !
The sun is shining, it's going to be great!
We got the satellite working but it's our first time and I think only one satellit is coming in, but Rick has his tv and is a happy camper. 
Leroy is beyond nice, wow, what a guy. 
Don't forget there is one site reserved for parking if you can't fit your rig into the spot with your trailer.
When he says "if you have 4 wheel drive, use it going up the hill" it's just for more traction on the gravel.
Did I say I love this place?
I have been talking to dogs this morning, imagine that!








Looking forward to seeing everyone!
We are off to Portland , Rick says camping world is calling him. He knows about the rv show too, so we'll end there I am sure!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Looks like we'll have Purdue headquarters established around 7pm tonight.

Go Boilers!

Ed


----------



## BlueWedge

We are here. Arrived a bit after 11. Nice place. We are able to use wi-fi, marginal reception but they are going to put in a repeater for those up the hill. Only thing left to set up is the sat.

Have I said what a nice place this is. Very peaceful. Can't find Tawnya or Rick but their trailer is here.

Will post more later. Try and get a photo up


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> We are here. Arrived a bit after 11. Nice place. We are able to use wi-fi, marginal reception but they are going to put in a repeater for those up the hill. Only thing left to set up is the sat.
> 
> Have I said what a nice place this is. Very peaceful. Can't find Tawnya or Rick but their trailer is here.
> 
> Will post more later. Try and get a photo up


Find us a good spot for the Red/White/Blue photo.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Just a heads up ... we might be a bit late. I've got to bring the 'burb in for a (hopefully) quick mechanical fix.

See you all there.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> Just a heads up ... we might be a bit late. I've got to bring the 'burb in for a (hopefully) quick mechanical fix.
> 
> See you all there.
> 
> Ed


We'll keep a light on for ya! Plus we can all help back you in....LOL.


----------



## PDX_Shannon

TRAFFIC ALERT!! I-84 closed both ways at Hood River due to brush fire. Go here for more information:

http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...e.6d09acc2.html

We will see what is happening when we leave to determine our route.

Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Shannon said:


> TRAFFIC ALERT!! I-84 closed both ways at Hood River due to brush fire. Go here for more information:
> 
> http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...e.6d09acc2.html
> 
> We will see what is happening when we leave to determine our route.
> 
> Shannon


ODOT camera shows East bound traffic (us) still moving along at Cascade Locks.

East View Camera
http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?Ca...amp;curRegion=1

Here is the West Veiw
http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?Ca...amp;curRegion=1


----------



## LA Plouff

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hello All! Just an FYI that I am working on the when and where for the fall rally. If the Rally God's are with me , I'll post something in next few days before we leave for Memorial Weekend. If not, rest assured it IS being worked on! I have a few places in the workings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with input from my staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, a theme is needed! Something that would be different is a sports theme. Don't know that there are many sports dishes per say but you could adorn your Outback, SOB, selves, children, pets with your favorite team no matter what sport. Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Add your ideas!


So like, I am on vacation from 9/15 thru 9/29. And I don't know if the rally is a solid thing yet? Any ideas when it will be firm? Would like to know where and when to go. :^)

LA


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LA Plouff said:


> Hello All! Just an FYI that I am working on the when and where for the fall rally. If the Rally God's are with me , I'll post something in next few days before we leave for Memorial Weekend. If not, rest assured it IS being worked on! I have a few places in the workings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with input from my staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, a theme is needed! Something that would be different is a sports theme. Don't know that there are many sports dishes per say but you could adorn your Outback, SOB, selves, children, pets with your favorite team no matter what sport. Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Add your ideas!


So like, I am on vacation from 9/15 thru 9/29. And I don't know if the rally is a solid thing yet? Any ideas when it will be firm? Would like to know where and when to go. :^)

LA

[/quote]

um, we are at the fall rally as we speak! hurry! get in your rig and get here!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> TRAFFIC ALERT!! I-84 closed both ways at Hood River due to brush fire. Go here for more information:
> 
> http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...e.6d09acc2.html
> 
> We will see what is happening when we leave to determine our route.
> 
> Shannon


ODOT camera shows East bound traffic (us) still moving along at Cascade Locks.

East View Camera
http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?Ca...amp;curRegion=1

Here is the West Veiw
http://www.tripcheck.com/popups/Cam.asp?Ca...amp;curRegion=1
[/quote]

we came back from spending money earlier and heard it was closed Hood River to the Dalles and when we came across Bridge Of The Gods, it was in fact backed up from everyone being sent back to go on Wa side, being stuck on the bridge was freaking me out! then it was bumper to bumper on the Wa side due to a motorcyle wreck. Saw the mc, didn't see the rider, but I bet he was hurt.
Thunder is here and Dean and Jodi are here. We just ate, Bluewedge has his smoker going and life is good.


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok here is a photo - brisket - hmmmm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Blue Wedges and Jnk's








Oregon Camper's and Tricia Crismon in background








Mr. Doxie Doglover








Jessie Crismon being a boy!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Thanks for a FABULOUS weekend!!!!! We had a great time just relaxing and hanging with such a great group of people. We hope everyone has or will make it home safely. We arrived about 2:00 and Steve was off to work the golf tournament. Until we meet again!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

It was great to see all of you again. We had a great time.

The burb's AC compressor held out, so we had a nice cool drive home. We took Hwy 14 all the way to I-5; what a beautiful drive (and much better in the light 

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, what an absolutely fabulous weekend. We so enjoyed all you wonderful Outback friends and the weather was to die for. I think I may actually be able to face work tomorrow. For those of you who haven't already signed up, don't forget we are getting together again in four weeks (October 24-26) at Champoeg State Park. Thank you to everyone for such a nice time and especially thanks to Doxie for coordinating such a great TENTH PNW Outbacker Rally. Dean & Jodi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Will the parent(s) of Trevor please PM me (sorry, I don't remember who he belongs to).

According to David we may owe him a Nerf gun.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The rally was wonderful and the weather perfect







Lots of food and visiting, the main ingredients in a Rally









The Campground is beautiful, highly recommended. Rick and I are now official Geocachers! Thanks OC for taking all of us along on our first hunt, what a blast! This is definently recommended to those of you with kids, those 5 boys were having a great time! Pictures will follow hopefully tomorrow.
OC , will you post something about the first official OB Geocache being planted? woo hoo!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> Will the parent(s) of Trevor please PM me (sorry, I don't remember who he belongs to).
> 
> According to David we may owe him a Nerf gun.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


Trevor is mine...I'll PM you.


----------



## PDX_Doug

GROUP PHOTO!









What a great rally! Superb location... Incredible weather... and of course, fantastic friends!
What more could an Outbacker ask for?









I can hardly wait for the next.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

....WOW, what a great weekend!







We finally pulled out of the campground around 2:45 and made the long, arduous drive home







and arrived about 3:30pm! Thanks to Doxie for herding all of us cats







, and to everyone for the great conversation! I think all 11 kids had a great time (based on the fact that we rarely saw our own kids except at their "base camp"), the tent(s) held up great, and "most" of the Nerf darts were found by this afternoon.......can't wait to see everyone in October (at Champoeg) or November (at Beverly)....and I don't know what Steve & Sandi said to Gordon, but after we unpacked the 5ver, he said "I'd entertain thoughts of a motorhome". It still may be 2012 when we get one, but at least it's progress!!!!

Now, the real question is: did the Oregon Camper family stop off at the RV show to p/u a Toyhauler?


----------



## BlueWedge

Think we were the farthest out and made it back without issue. Need to wrangle the photos up to our website. Wonderful weather and company as always.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Now, the real question is: did the Oregon Camper family stop off at the RV show to p/u a Toyhauler?


We got about 15 miles from the Expo Center and the temp was 87 degrees. We decided that was just too hot to leave Zul in the heat...so we just came home.









However...I think we've found a very very very close fit for out needs in the Raptor 300MP. Will have to see one in person first. BTW..if this weather holds, we're heading out Friday night to camp toward the coast and get in 1.5 days of dirt bike heaven. Anyone interested?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, the real question is: did the Oregon Camper family stop off at the RV show to p/u a Toyhauler?


We got about 15 miles from the Expo Center and the temp was 87 degrees. We decided that was just too hot to leave Zul in the heat...so we just came home.









However...I think we've found a very very very close fit for out needs in the Raptor 300MP. Will have to see one in person first. BTW..if this weather holds, we're heading out Friday night to camp toward the coast and get in 1.5 days of dirt bike heaven. Anyone interested?
[/quote]

That's a pretty nice looking floor plan. Have fun shopping! Wish we were closer, would love to go to to coast.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

6 of the PNW Rally attendees and one cancellee ( Timber) are all on line!









I am suppose to be doing stuff! not hanging on line!


----------



## cabullydogs

Oregon_Camper said:


> However...I think we've found a very very very close fit for out needs in the Raptor 300MP.


I vote for the Raptor 3812TS. Just make sure you can handle its GVWR......or up your tow vehicle to an F450







Just trying to live vicariously through someone else.

So, how about plans for the Spring Rally. Did you guys decide which camp sites are better? We are thinking of driving up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

cabullydogs said:


> However...I think we've found a very very very close fit for out needs in the Raptor 300MP.


I vote for the Raptor 3812TS. Just make sure you can handle its GVWR......or up your tow vehicle to an F450







Just trying to live vicariously through someone else.

So, how about plans for the Spring Rally. Did you guys decide which camp sites are better? We are thinking of driving up.
[/quote]
See Post #1 on spring rally for updates!
When I get pics out of camera I'll send shutterfly link so you can see the campground.Hope to see you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey everyone! if you attended the Fall Rally and didn't fill out the comment card for Leroy, will you please take a moment to email him and let him your thoughts about the campground? he REALLY wants feedback and input. 
Thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy

LA Plouff - Jodi was going to Wagonmasteress the 2009 Fall Rally and mentioned they were going to go with the same dates so by my calendar that would be September 11-13, and would be at Deschutes River State Recreation Area near Biggs, Oregon. Don't hold me on those dates though as Jodi will be confirming everything.

Ed - A/C? Man is was nice and cool all the way home going our direction, glad you made it back!

Trisha - I knew we could work him over! Sorry we didn't have time to give a tour of our rig though - dang work!

Jim - No RV show? All you need is some dark glasses and a leather harness for Zul you can pass for a seeing eye dog any day of the week. Good luck with the Toy Hauler hunt. This keeps up though we're going to be having SOB Rallies.

Good to see everyone again, we'll be looking forward to the November gathering on the Coast. We also will be at Honeyman the week after Christmas, and then again over Spring Break March 27th on. Then back with the Rally in the Fall of 2009.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey everone, the Geochace was placed inside Timberlake Campground. For those that don't know, we asked Leroy and he was fine with doing it.

Here is the link to the web site where you can read about this Geocache
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_detai...82-a565336dc803


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, those were the dates (Fall Rally dates) I was considering but I will not be able to make reservations until January so I will let everyone know at that time. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Did anyone ever find the source of the smell


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

yeah, yeah, I can hear you clear across the country Judi!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have never seen such a look of abject humiliation on the face of a dog before.
Cricket... I'm sorry, man. If I could have spirited you away to a life of canine normalcy, I would have done so in a heartbeat!

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Just a sneak peek.ICE CAVE


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

CAN YOU SEE THE HIDDEN MAN? 
No, it's not Mr. Wilson, but close. It's Mr. Forum Owner!


----------



## wolfwood

She's such a good girl...in spite of what she has to put up with. Doug, you did at least get those little green cookies to her, didn't you?

I mean - GEEEEEEZ - the poor thing........

I couldn't beat to let Seeker see this.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> She's such a good girl...in spite of what she has to put up with. Doug, you did at least get those little green cookies to her, didn't you?
> 
> I mean - GEEEEEEZ - the poor thing........
> 
> I couldn't beat to let Seeker see this.


yeah, yeah, whatever! Seek would love her in her Halloween costume! The owners of the store were loving her in it and took pix to send to their rep. Cricket is famous!








She is such an abused dog. Somehow she managed to recover with her zillions of toys, bones and 2 heated beds at home!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yeah, yeah, whatever! Seek would love her in her Halloween costume! The owners of the store were loving her in it and took pix to send to their rep. Cricket is famous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such an abused dog. Somehow she managed to recover with her zillions of toys, bones and 2 heated beds at home!


Doxie, I think you must have misunderstood the manager, dear. They do this when they are alerting a manufacturer to CEASE * DESIST production of a product discovered to cause irreversable *emotional injury*









Recovery, you say? Yeah. Years of therapy may help a little......be patient.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

One more sneak peek:

Geocaching! *All of us kids loved it!* Those boys scrambled over the rocks like little monkeys!

Found treasure #1

















Silly Boys









Found Treasure #2
















Treasure Hunters Climbing Down To Look For Treasure (Ok, well Doug is sitting and Oregon Camper Is Climbing!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> yeah, yeah, whatever! Seek would love her in her Halloween costume! The owners of the store were loving her in it and took pix to send to their rep. Cricket is famous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such an abused dog. Somehow she managed to recover with her zillions of toys, bones and 2 heated beds at home!


Doxie, I think you must have misunderstood the manager, dear. They do this when they are alerting a manufacturer to CEASE * DESIST production of a product discovered to cause irreversable *emotional injury*









Recovery, you say? Yeah. Years of therapy may help a little......be patient.

[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge

Here kitty kitty ...

Glad to know you found the source of that smell.


----------



## Crismon4

WoW!!! Great pictures......how do I get copies of them Tawnya......more importantly, where do we send the donations for Cricket's therapy?









You have to admit, she looks embarassed.....don't ya think?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> WoW!!! Great pictures......how do I get copies of them Tawnya......more importantly, where do we send the donations for Cricket's therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to admit, she looks embarassed.....don't ya think?


LOL! I am currently uploading to Jim's link he sent the PNW Fall Rally attendees. Thanks Jim! if I am doing it right, they'll be ready to see within the hour.

also, I want to put a shutterfly link on the forum of SOME of the rally pix. I won't identify anyone's kids unless the parents say it's ok. I know it's ok with the Crismon kids







. I hope to get to the Shuttefly ones today.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=9AbsWrNy2bMQU

will also post in the Rally Link but thought some might not see it?

Individuals can identify themselves and their own kids if asked. How's that?

The slide show might cut some heads off like photo #39 cuts off Jesse's head but individual picture doesn't.

Someone let me know if the link doesn't work.

Attendees wanting hard copy of anything emailed to them, plz pm me, I'd be happy to


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Shutterfly link:

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=9AbsWrNy2bMQU


----------



## skippershe

Great photos Tawnya!

Beautiful campground









I was pretty much able to ID most everyone in the photos, except I didn't see any of Doug...I noticed a bunch of pics of a man holding a camera with a lens that was bigger than his head, wondering who it could be!







Reminded me of Tim Allen's neighbor "Wilson" in Home Improvement









Then I saw the pics of the guy with 2 empty bottles of Mikes on the table that happened to be wearing the same hat as the guy that had the camera body stuck to his face. I then managed to put two and two together and said...Yep! That's Doug alright!!


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> ...Then I saw the pics of the guy with 2 empty bottles of Mikes on the table that happened to be wearing the same hat as the guy that had the camera body stuck to his face. I then managed to put two and two together and said...Yep! That's Doug alright!!


That's it!!! I _*KNEW*_ that camera looked familiar!!!

....but then.....you've seen 1 Canon, you've seen them all....









Great photos, T! I love the salamander hands!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[

....but then.....you've seen 1 Canon, you've seen them all....









[/quote]

not THAT is funny!

Wolfie, shall I post the "eating" pic I left out?







only you and he and I have seen it


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wolfie, shall I post the "eating" pic I left out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only you and he and I have seen it


Come on Doxie...

I triple dog dare you!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Wolfie, shall I post the "eating" pic I left out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only you and he and I have seen it


Come on Doxie...

I triple dog dare you!!!
[/quote]






















only Triple?


----------



## skippershe

OK...I infinity dog dare you







































































































































just imagine devils to infinity

is that enough??


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ahem... < Finger poised over The Big Red Button... >

Just remember Tawnya... You're not the only one with an 'eating' photo.


----------



## wolfwood

Yeah- - - - c'mon, Dawn. Like *she* said - - - pass the popcorn please.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Ahem... < Finger poised over The Big Red Button... >
> 
> Just remember Tawnya... You're not the only one with an 'eating' photo.


...ummmm, the Staples "That was Easy" big red button?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Ahem... < Finger poised over The Big Red Button... >
> 
> Just remember Tawnya... You're not the only one with an 'eating' photo.


I was waiting for you Boss Man!







But, me thinks the photo of you would get higher marks! you are so MUCH more photogenic, AND, you don't have proof that really IS me! neener!neener!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ahem... < Finger poised over The Big Red Button... >
> 
> Just remember Tawnya... You're not the only one with an 'eating' photo.


I was waiting for you Boss Man!







But, me thinks the photo of you would get higher marks! you are so MUCH more photogenic, AND, you don't have proof that really IS me! neener!neener![/quote]

Why don't you *BOTH* let *US* be the judges ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Ahem... < Finger poised over The Big Red Button... >
> 
> Just remember Tawnya... You're not the only one with an 'eating' photo.


I was waiting for you Boss Man!







But, me thinks the photo of you would get higher marks! you are so MUCH more photogenic, AND, you don't have proof that really IS me! neener!neener![/quote]

Why don't you *BOTH* let *US* be the judges ....








[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy

Ed,

I thought I'd post a couple of photos from the Oregon-Purdue game that my BIL and family attended. The great thing is that they went as Oregon fans even though my BIL is/was"Beaver Believer" since I have photos of him and the kids in Green he won't be able to deny he's now a Duck!









I think the Boilermaker knew the Duck's reputation after Duck smacked down the Houston Cougar








!
I'm guessing that math either isn't taught or isn't important at Purdue, the final score was 32... not 33


----------



## Oregon_Camper

For those that helped create/fill the Geocache we left in the campground...you'll be happy to know it has already been found twice!!!

Here are the comments from the people that found it.

*First One:*
Woot!! Woot!! FTF.







Out with 1fairygirl and our friends from San Diego. They wanted to know what this geocaching stuff was all about. They thought we were hunting thunder eggs.







Well stocked cache at a very nice campground. Had a nice chat with Leroy. TNLN. Thanks for the hunt.

*Second One:*
I drive down Highway 14 all the time, but this is the first time I've been to this relatively new campground. The grounds are beautifully manicured and carefully taken care of, and I loved the profusion of flowers near the entrance. I drove in and parked near the camp office, but I think the cache may be accessible even without entering the grounds. The coordinates brought me within a few feet of the cache, and my geosenses led me to the most likely spot in the vicinity. Container was a bit tricky to open (but much easier after I read the instructions on the lid!). I do have some concerns about whether this kind of container will be water-tight over the winter, but the log book was securely sealed in a plastic bag, and everything in the cache seemed dry at this point. Although I was tempted by the shiny dollar coin left by gonegeofishing & 1fairygirl, I decided my 5-year-old would love the McDonalds truck/transformer toy even better (and he did!). I left a scouting geocoin and a ceramic lion bead, and I signed the logbook. Thanks for showing me this neat campground!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Y-Guy said:


> I'm guessing that math either isn't taught or isn't important at Purdue, the final score was 32... not 33


The math majors aren't at the game; they are studying.

I enjoyed watching the end of the game with you guys.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy

Glad you came over Ed... tough game for both teams - well fought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Glad you came over Ed... tough game for both teams - well fought.


No comment on today's game???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> For those that helped create/fill the Geocache we left in the campground...you'll be happy to know it has already been found twice!!!
> 
> Here are the comments from the people that found it.
> 
> *First One:*
> Woot!! Woot!! FTF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with 1fairygirl and our friends from San Diego. They wanted to know what this geocaching stuff was all about. They thought we were hunting thunder eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stocked cache at a very nice campground. Had a nice chat with Leroy. TNLN. Thanks for the hunt.
> 
> *Second One:*
> I drive down Highway 14 all the time, but this is the first time I've been to this relatively new campground. The grounds are beautifully manicured and carefully taken care of, and I loved the profusion of flowers near the entrance. I drove in and parked near the camp office, but I think the cache may be accessible even without entering the grounds. The coordinates brought me within a few feet of the cache, and my geosenses led me to the most likely spot in the vicinity. Container was a bit tricky to open (but much easier after I read the instructions on the lid!). I do have some concerns about whether this kind of container will be water-tight over the winter, but the log book was securely sealed in a plastic bag, and everything in the cache seemed dry at this point. Although I was tempted by the shiny dollar coin left by gonegeofishing & 1fairygirl, I decided my 5-year-old would love the McDonalds truck/transformer toy even better (and he did!). I left a scouting geocoin and a ceramic lion bead, and I signed the logbook. Thanks for showing me this neat campground!


wow!!!!!!! that is so cool and exciting! I am going to email Leroy to remind to mail me some business cards to put in Geocaches that we find. I guess we'll find out if the pail will hold up or not.


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> No comment on today's game???


....O.K....that hurt!







.......my BIL from Boise called last night to extend their condolences as well. I couldn't listen to the game after the first quarter.....at least the score indicated that it was close? My fear is USC, on national TV....Gordon (USC fan) is looking forward to it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> wow!!!!!!! that is so cool and exciting! I am going to email Leroy to remind to mail me some business cards to put in Geocaches that we find. I guess we'll find out if the pail will hold up or not.


You might have to read the rules for what can go into the Geocache. Commercial solicitation is not allowed in the description and probably not allowed inside. They try to keep this out of the hands of "The Man".


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> No comment on today's game???


....O.K....that hurt!







.......my BIL from Boise called last night to extend their condolences as well. I couldn't listen to the game after the first quarter.....at least the score indicated that it was close? My fear is USC, on national TV....Gordon (USC fan) is looking forward to it








[/quote]

As a avid OSU fan, I have "hope" for the games against USC, but in reality I know they are going to hand it to us. I think USC will win by 35. Only reason it won't be more is they will pull their starters in the 2nd quarter to avoid injuries.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> wow!!!!!!! that is so cool and exciting! I am going to email Leroy to remind to mail me some business cards to put in Geocaches that we find. I guess we'll find out if the pail will hold up or not.


You might have to read the rules for what can go into the Geocache. Commercial solicitation is not allowed in the description and probably not allowed inside. They try to keep this out of the hands of "The Man".
[/quote]

woops, didn't know that







.

Who is The Man?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> No comment on today's game???


We flat out got beat. Though Boise took some cheap shots IMHO. Down to our 5th string QB but he looked pretty darn good facing what he had to deal with. I was pretty confident going into the WSU game next weekend, now I just hope the rest of the team shows up. Sorry to hear the Beavs lost against BYE this weekend, tough game







U$C next week, that's going to be a challenge, just rough them up for the rest of the PAC would ya?


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I am late but our photos are up.

PNW Fall Rally 2008


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> OK I am late but our photos are up.
> 
> PNW Fall Rally 2008


thanks David! better late then never!
in picture #39 did ya notice Tricia is flashing the secret Outbackers gang sign? we swore to not take pics of that!







However, she was being discreet about it. Picture #42, Cricket just ate Zule and is licking her chops!







Just kidding Zule! 
I love the pics of your dogs fishing, too cute!


----------



## Crismon4

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> in picture #39 did ya notice Tricia is flashing the secret Outbackers gang sign? we swore to not take pics of that! However, she was being discreet about it.










shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........I'm sure our secret is safe here







............thanks for posting the pictures David, but was Cheryl on a conference call in the "Geek" picture? There's nothing finer than camping and working at the same time







! My question is, what service were you all on? I had my Verizon card to try to get some work done, but could barely get a signal?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Doxie-Doglover-Too said:
> 
> 
> 
> in picture #39 did ya notice Tricia is flashing the secret Outbackers gang sign? we swore to not take pics of that! However, she was being discreet about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........I'm sure our secret is safe here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............thanks for posting the pictures David, but was Cheryl on a conference call in the "Geek" picture? There's nothing finer than camping and working at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! My question is, what service were you all on? I had my Verizon card to try to get some work done, but could barely get a signal?
Click to expand...

I had cell service just fine-US Cellular. Could get internet connection but couldn't get to internet sitting at trailer, but David did off and on. David and Cheryl and I also went down by the hall or into the hall for internet service. Camping without Wi-Fi??







I could do it, yeah I could, could too, yessiree..............but my dr. adviced me not too,yeah, that's it


----------

